# Role Of Wheat Malt



## cpsmusic (19/3/11)

Hi,

I've noticed in a few recipes I've come across, that a small percentage of wheat malt is added to the grain bill (say 3% to 5%). I'm wondering what role this plays?

Is this primarily for better head retention or does it add flavour too?

If it's added for head retention, why isn't it across the board?

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## amiddler (19/3/11)

For beers I think may lack some head retention (low in caramel malts or high in adjuncts) I have always added around 5% Wheat or Carapils for this purpose. 5% of either I don't think you can taste its there, but it does aid in the head retention.

Drew


----------

